# What do you use to seperate lighting fixture from water?



## Isujustice05 (Apr 17, 2008)

I've been into fish keeping for along time now but never messed with planting. Always enjoyed the look but never spent the time to learn all the necessary info. The tank I have came with a nice oak stand and a lighting system but it is def not enough to to grow plants. It is a 55 gallon with a center brace and has to lids that have hinged fronts to feed the fish and spots in the back to take out for heater wires/intake etc. All the way across from left to right is a 4" or so clear spot for the single tube fixture to sit on and shine through. I am getting a t5 ho lighting fixture with the legs to set on top. It is the aquatic life model with the acrylic piece to keep condensation and such off the bulbs. However I want to have a lid of sorts in case the fixture ever falls. What do most people use? It would preferably be hinged in the front and not go all the way to the back to allow for the intake and what not. My first thought was a couple of pieces of plexiglass cut to fit. Would this work? Would the material have any affect on the transfer of light into the aquarium? Sorry to make this a long post, just trying to give as much info as possible.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 17, 2008)

MODS please move this if it is better suited elsewhere


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use the glass tops that are hinged in the middle. They come with a plastic strip that you can cut for equipment. I do not bother with that.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I will have to search for those. Actually I think I saw them somewhere online and they sold one specifically for a 55 with the brace but all the reviews said they don't fit. Go figure.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Here's an idea to consider. I suspended my lighting fixture using wrought iron plant hangers and plastic coated metal chain and some hardware. I used stainless steel hardware This allows me to slide the fixture back to the wall and/or raise it for maintenance on the gravel or plants. There's no chance of it falling in the water. Check out the pictures.


----------



## Isujustice05 (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey that's a really neat idea! I like the diy type of equipment. My only problem is that the wall space above the tank is already limited. Been thinking of moving the tank so ill have to look at my options.


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

Thats one oif the keys to make maintenance much easier. I believe some aquarist's will consider my idea. Good luck in relocating the tank.


----------



## bpb (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon reef tank with the center brace and also use the aquatic life fixture (4 bulb). I actually removed the legs off my fixture and it rests directly on the rim of the tank. If I set it down off center and it misses one side the center brace keeps it from falling in. It scared me at first but after messing with it, I'd literally have to TRY to put the fixture in the water. That being said, the legs will help reduce your light intensity. That's a pretty powerful light being that each bulb has individual reflectors


----------



## coatfetish (Jan 26, 2013)

rjordan393 said:


> Here's an idea to consider. I suspended my lighting fixture using wrought iron plant hangers and plastic coated metal chain and some hardware. I used stainless steel hardware This allows me to slide the fixture back to the wall and/or raise it for maintenance on the gravel or plants. There's no chance of it falling in the water. Check out the pictures.


I really like how you've done that. May I ask how you have the light fixture attached to the hood?


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

keep this in mind- if you go with a glass hinged top, after a while they are not clear any more and hard to clean. A PITA. Now I have an open-topped tank with legs on the fixture (Tek Light). Fixture also has a clear cover to prevent splashes to the bulbs. Being up off the water, it hardly ever gets wet and stays clear.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I also prefer to suspend my fixtures 8-10 inches above the top of the tank and keep my tanks open top. It makes for more evaporation and eliminates keeping jumpy fish, but I have my hands in the tank almost daily so I like the easy access. I also like the minimalist look.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

agreed. Every now and then someone jumps out, but it keeps the cats entertained!


----------



## rjordan393 (Nov 23, 2012)

coatfetish said:


> I really like how you've done that. May I ask how you have the light fixture attached to the hood?


Sorry about not responding in a timely manner as I do not know how I missed your message.

My lights are led's and theres two of them. they are 7 inches square and have mounting holes. Four screws on each is all it takes; then a I made two holes in the back of the hood to pull the wires through. I added a short length of vinyl hose in each hole to protect the wires from rubbing against the hood.


----------



## coatfetish (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks! I have low light/low tech and use a Home Depot Diamond Plate T8 fixture on my 125, but I think I can rig something similar up - suspending the fixture a few inches below the "shade" (I can't quite call it a canopy). I noticed the holes you drilled for ventilation and to disperse heat. Got me thinkin'...it looks really good!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

On one tank I use 2 pieces of roughly cut rusty pipe. Wedged on the beautiful plastic rim of my aquarium. The pipes raise the fixture about 1/2" above the rim. The bulbs are about 1-1/2" from the surface of the water.

Another tank has a goosneck contraption. That way I can move the light up so it blinds me if I want to. The fixture hangs about 2" from the surface of the water.

Another one has the fixture sitting on the center brace and extending to the gorgeous plastic rim on both sides. 1" to the surface of the water.

Done away with any glass tops a long time ago. Get dirty and look ugly anyway. All my light fixtures do not need to be moved to change water, feed fish, or dump boxes of fertilizers in them. "Ask Lazy to teach you wisdom." as we say in the motherland.


----------

